# Guidance needed for Tile to Carpet Transition



## ohiohearthstone (Nov 6, 2010)

First, I would like to thank everyone for their help. This board has been so encouraging to me to try new things (not just related to the hearth). Thanks to all who contribute!!
I am finally getting around to doing my tile extension in front of the hearth.
I have seen some pictures here, but I still want to do this perfectly!
The design I have in mind is (3) large 17" tiles surrounded by 3 rows of 2" square tiles on the sides/front. There will be bullnose on the backside.

 I look everywhere (HD books, restaurants, and stores) and once I think I have an idea..I start to question what is right? I would like to do a wood picture frame around the tile/carpet transition. I'm just not sure if I need tack strip or can I place moulding tight and nail it down....etc..

I think I have it narrowed to two options, and I want to get a consensus of which way is right or better?

Option #1

Nail a pictureframe into place, set micore and durrock in place and tile


Option #2 

Lay tile, leave edge free from grout, and then place the moulding around....


Option #3?


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm an old carpet guy. You'll get a nicer fit/finish if you do the frame first then lay your tile in, providing your frame measurements are right on. When you run the carpet to the frame you can either fold it and tack it there, or put tack strip around and do the standard stretch and chisel it in. I'd only use the tack strip if the frame is high enough off the floor to accomodate it.


----------



## ohiohearthstone (Nov 6, 2010)

My carpet "seems" to be fairly snug now...My questions/concern/dilema is can I lay my trim down over the carpet and nail it down or do I need to run tack strip and tuck it under the trim... Not a lot of books are helpful on this.....


----------



## Dune (Nov 7, 2010)

Not a carpet expert by any means, but I don't see how nailing the picture frame over the carpet could be very benificial.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 7, 2010)

Do you mean handling the tile/carpet transition like in this picture? If so, I used tack strip where you see the carpet meet wood trim.


----------



## apporter (Nov 10, 2010)

Being a so called floor expert here is my opinion.

I agree with Dune on placing the hearth pad on top of carpet. The possible problems arise for laying the heath pad on top of carpet and if the hearth pad has any movement due to being placed on carpet the following can happen: tile becoming loose due to flexing, cracked or broken tile, crack grout.

Proper way of this installation is as follows:

1. Peel carpet far enough back to install ceramic tile and grout.
2. Install tackstrip 3/8" to 1/2" from newly installed tile depending on thickness of carpet. Pins on tackstrip facing towards tile hearth pad.
3. Reinstall carpet pad, either glue or staple depending on subfloor(wood or concrete)
4. You will need to rent or borrow a carpet kicker. Stretch carpet up to tack strip to where carpet to attached to tackstrip. Check out You   
   Tube, you might find some videos on carpet stretching.
5. Once carpet is attached to tackstrip pins, use your standard 16 oz. hammer on rack over tack strip to bend pins on tackstrip to securely 
    fasten carpet.
6. To cut carpet the proper length fold carpet and cut the carpet from the backside. This will tack practice but you want to leave enough so 
    that you can tuck carpet in the space between tackstrip and tile.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ohiohearthstone (Nov 11, 2010)

going to jump in today and start doing some work
I'm still a bit perplexed on how to do this "right" as I have found several examples/transition strips  that do not use tack strip. 
here is one example:
http://www.diynetwork.com/how-to/how-to-install-parquet-flooring/index.html#step4

here is another:
http://www.mdteam.com/products.php?category=798

My plan is to use micore and durrock (which I have)
I am going to use (3) 17" tiles with a border of 2 rows of 2" tiles. 
My frustration is what trim to use and how to do it (use tack) -and then put down the trim and work inside, etc or just leave room for the trim and do that last etc?
I'm trying to avoid seeing an outside grout line and the md strip would cover the grout, or I suppose I could do the same with a router piece or does a shoe nailed on top of the trim look just as good?

sorry for the confusion...my house just doesn't look like all the ones in the books with perfect dimensions lol


----------



## billb3 (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think you can use tack strips to hold carpet in place that is thinner than parquet flooring.

Glue will hold that thin carpet down fine.
It's not like it's ata door threshold where walking on the edge is going to roll it up off the floor.

Glue or double sided carpet tape.


That first link only shows it real briefly in the video but the transition strip is nailed to the floor beside the carpet, not on top of it. You can't put wood on top of carpet. It breaks. (well, not thin wood like that)

Even the plastic edge protectors they put on glued down carpeting at doorways and transitions  to tile eventually crack from being stepped on.



edit:

a couple staples might be enough to hold thin carpet down  along side your transition strip, too.


----------

